
Fish oil compound a cure for leukemia? - llambda
http://scienceblog.com/51237/fish-oil-compound-leukemia/
======
drcode
Pro tip: Any news story that ends in a question mark can usually be answered
with "No".

(This is not a slight against the researchers: I'm sure if you look at the
source article behind this sensationalist blog post there is no actual claim
that a leukemia cure has been found.)

